# Weißfisch Nachtangeln



## pascal.s (17. Juni 2013)

Hi,
am Wochenende findet ein Vereins angeln statt und es handelt sich 
dabei ums Nachtangeln?
Jetzt ist meine frage wie angle ich da am besten auf Brassen nachts?
Hoffe das mir jemand helfen kann


----------



## Teichbubi (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Weißfisch Nachtangeln*

Das wesentliche unterscheidet sich nicht vom angeln tagsüber. Bloß würde ich, das hat sich jedenfalls bei mir immer als erfolgreich erwiesen, mit einigermaßen leichtem Gerät fischen und sehr selten anfüttern, oder nur ganz geringe Mengen. Bei jeden "platsch", besonders in der Nacht, werden die Fische ansonsten stark verschreckt.
Also normale Posenmontage, Knicklicht und ab gehts. 

...Die Köder musst du danach wählen was bei euch am besten läuft.


----------



## Slick (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Weißfisch Nachtangeln*

Ist doch genau richtig (fast)Vollmondzeit ist Weißfischzeit. Die geistern dann durch die Gegend.

Feedern,alle 15 Minuten ein Korb rein(das machst du dann automatisch,wenn die Fische beißen).Ich fange immer so 8-15 kg Weißfische(Rotaugen) beim Nachtfeedern am Main, wenn Vollmond ist.Paar Maden an den Haken fertig.Brassen gibt es hier nur noch selten,aber macht kein Unterschied.Sie können einfach nicht schlafen und verirren sich an den Haken.

Poesie Pur  #6

Grüße


----------



## Black-Death (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Weißfisch Nachtangeln*



Slick schrieb:


> Ich fange immer so 8-15 kg Weißfische(Rotaugen) beim Nachtfeedern am Main, wenn Vollmond ist.




was macht man denn mit 15 kg rotaugen?!


----------



## Slick (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Weißfisch Nachtangeln*

Fischbouletten oder filetiert in Butter gebraten

sieht dann so aus





wenn die Nacht erfolgreich war.




Grüße


----------



## großdorsch 1 (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Weißfisch Nachtangeln*

und dann wundern wenn es auch bald keine rotaugen mehr gibt!!!
übertreibt es mal nicht mit der entnahme!!!


----------



## Black-Death (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Weißfisch Nachtangeln*



Slick schrieb:


> Fischbouletten oder filetiert in Butter gebraten
> 
> sieht dann so aus
> 
> ...



bei der "normalen" rotaugengröße ist doch garnicht genug dran oder?


----------



## Slick (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: Weißfisch Nachtangeln*

Nachts beißen generell die größeren Rotaugen und so ab 25 cm hat ein Rotauge schon was dran.

Selber mach schauen ist angesagt.

Grüße


----------



## entspannt (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: Weißfisch Nachtangeln*

Ihr könnt doch nicht meinen Fischen das Futter weg essen 
Weißfische gehören in den Hecht nicht auf den Teller, aber mal spaß bei Seite, mein Opa hat die zubereitet wie Bratheringe.... war sehr lecker. Ok da war jetzt eher off topic aber ich drück dir die Daumen hab nachts schon manche Sternstunde gehabt sogar beim Spinnfischen auf Barsch in der nähe einer Strassenlaterne.Also ran ans Wasser und los geht's!


----------



## x2it (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: Weißfisch Nachtangeln*



Black-Death schrieb:


> was macht man denn mit 15 kg rotaugen?!



Das gleiche habe ich mir gerade auch gedacht


----------



## Black-Death (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: Weißfisch Nachtangeln*



Slick schrieb:


> Nachts beißen generell die größeren Rotaugen und so ab 25 cm hat ein Rotauge schon was dran.
> 
> Selber mach schauen ist angesagt.
> 
> Grüße



ich habe mal ein 31 cm rotauge versucht zu essen. nach 2 min landete dann alles im müll. mehr gräten als alles andere


----------



## vermesser (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: Weißfisch Nachtangeln*

Plötze kann man genau wie Heringe zubereiten. Die sind doch lecker...

Hätte ich nicht genug Hering, wäre das die Alternative....


----------



## grubenreiner (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: Weißfisch Nachtangeln*

So, und nun zurück zur Frage wie man nachts Brassen fängt und nicht zur Grundsatzdiskussion über essbare Rotaugen....

Vorneweg wäre interessant wie du fischen willst:
Pose? Feederrute? einfache Grundrute?

Im Prinzip ist der einzige Unterschied zum tagsüber angeln dass du die Bißanzeige anpassen musst.
Also Knicklichtpose, Knicklicht an die Feederspitze oder eben Einhängebißanzeiger mit Beleuchtung.

Dann solltest du darauf achten deinen Angelplatz gut einzurichten damit sich alles im Dunkeln schnell findet und nichts verloren geht. Wichtige Utensilien auf einer weißen Oberfläche ablegen (Tuch, eimer etc.).

Gerade bei Weißfischen besteht nachts oft die Tendenz dass die größeren Exemplare beißen und da man nachts auch mal leichter irgendwo hängen bleibt oder einen Fehlwurf hat würde ich etwas stärker fischen als tagsüber.


----------



## Andal (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: Weißfisch Nachtangeln*

Mir sind beim Nachtfischen auf Weißfische am stehenden Gewässer zwei Sachen wichtig.

1. Einen exakten Peilpunkt aussuchen, den man auch in der dunkelsten Nacht noch zum zielgenauen Werfen anvisieren kann. Die Wurfentfernung lässt sich ja einfach begrenzen, aber was hilft es, wenn man links und rechts streut, wie noch was!?

2. Die Alles-auf-einmal-Fütterung. Dadurch hat man Nachts keine Störungen mehr auf dem Platz und weiß vor allem, dass alles da liegt, wo es sein soll. Ziel- und Wurffehler sind so nicht mehr drin. Unterschiedliche Zerfallszeiten der Knödel erreicht man durch unterschiedliche Befeuchtung und durch die Zugabe von Bindern. Eine hohe Dosierung von PV-1 bringt Futterballen, die Stunden halten, bis sie auseinanderfallen.

Bei der Bissanzeige bevorzuge ich Schwingspitzen, oder leichte Bobbins. Je näher man an so einem beleuchteten Bissanzeiger sitzt, desto geringer die Neigung des eigenen Auges, einem einen Streich zu spielen. Schaut nur mal lange genug auf eine Knicklichtpose, oder eine  beleuchtete Zitterspitze. Auf einmal fängt die von alleine an sich zu bewegen... scheixx optische Täuschung!

Mit Futterkörben fische ich Nachts sehr ungern und in stehenden Gewässern gleich gar nicht. Viel zu laut und zu ungenau für meinen Geschmack.


----------



## pascal.s (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: Weißfisch Nachtangeln*

Vielen Dank für die Tipps !
Muss mal sehen
werde aber wohl eine mit Pose und eine mit Futterkorb.
Weil geangelt wird von 19-23 Uhr da ist es ja noch hell und nach kurze Schlafpause ab 4 oder so wieder.
Da müsste ich ja noch mein Futterplatz sehen können.
Kommt ja auch immer drauf an welchen Platz ich bekomme.
Aber nochmals Danke!:m


----------



## pascal.s (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: Weißfisch Nachtangeln*

Eine Frage hätte ich noch:
Muss man eigentlich unbedingt Feeder Lockfutter nehmen oder geht auch normales ?


----------



## Karpfenchamp (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: Weißfisch Nachtangeln*

Natürlich geht auch normales Lockfutter. Als ob die Fische wissen, was auf der Tüte steht.


----------



## Slick (19. Juni 2013)

*AW: Weißfisch Nachtangeln*



großdorsch 1 schrieb:


> und dann wundern wenn es auch bald keine rotaugen mehr gibt!!!
> übertreibt es mal nicht mit der entnahme!!!



Ja klar auf Dauer wäre das zu viele mit der Entnahme,aber da diese Fänge nicht alltäglich sind, habe ich damit keine Probleme. 

Ich war heute und gestern z .B feedern und es gab bei mir 2 Kaulbarsche + 40-50 Stück von diesen Kameraden und sonst nichts.





Grundel auf Futterkorb 





Grüße

/edit

ich finde das Rotaugen sogar besser wie Zander schmecken,die haben einfach einen sehr schönen Eigengeschmack.

@Black-Death

Die Rotaugen schönen durchbraten in Fett,dann geht das mit Gräten(schön knusprig).


----------



## Angel-Kai (19. Juni 2013)

*AW: Weißfisch Nachtangeln*



Slick schrieb:


> Grundel auf Futterkorb



Wie geil ist das denn. Regulär im Futterkorb gelandet oder wie???


----------



## Andal (19. Juni 2013)

*AW: Weißfisch Nachtangeln*



> Eine Frage hätte ich noch:
> Muss man eigentlich unbedingt Feeder Lockfutter nehmen oder geht auch normales ?



Feederfutter ist ja dafür ausgelegt, dass es etwas stärker bindet. Wenn man das berücksichtigt, dann kann man es auch mit weniger Befeuchtung als "normales" Futter fischen. Anders herum kannst du an deinem Teich auch problemlos ein Stillwasserfutter für den Futterkrob benutzen. Kriegsentscheidend ist in jedem Fall die Befeuchtung. Machst du es zu feucht, dann hast du einem Klumpen im Futterkorb, der sich nicht lösen kann. Dran denken, dass du keine Strömung hast, die das Futter ausspült.

Aber wie ich schon geschrieben habe, halte ich das Fischen mit dem Feeder für die höchstens zweitbeste Methode auf Grund zu angeln.


@ Slick:

Hast du den einen "Grundelkorb-Schein" gelöst? Nicht das dir das noch einer als Reusenfischerei auslegt!


----------



## Trollwut (19. Juni 2013)

*AW: Weißfisch Nachtangeln*

Grundel im Futterkorb kenn ich auch, die sin mittlerweile so dreist sich da richtig reinzuquetschen, während ne qandere Grundel noch am Haken hängt.
Warten wir die nächsten Jahre mal ab, wenn die Viecher 30 cm groß werden, kann man wenigstens was mit anfangen


----------



## Slick (19. Juni 2013)

*AW: Weißfisch Nachtangeln*

Moin

@Andal

zum Glück gab es keine Kontrolle sonst hätte ich jetzt Probleme mit meinem Angelschein,da nur angeln mit Haken gestattet ist.

@Angel-Kai

regulär auf Futterkorb,keine Bildmontage

Dieses Jahr ist das echt schlimm.Man konnte z.B. letztes Jahr noch bei Sonnenaufgang und Sonnenuntergang noch einige Fische fangen.Dieses Jahr nutzen die Grundeln jede Sekunde der Sonne.

Grüße


----------



## chris1990 (20. Juli 2013)

*AW: Weißfisch Nachtangeln*

ich generell  nur Feedern weil das mir Spaß macht und zur fragen ich geh auch meistens nur auf Weisfische mit meiner Feederute ich hab ein Knicklicht an meiner spitze und ich schmeiße immer an die gleiche stelle ich angel auch in der hauptströmung hatte bis jetzt keine probleme  gehabt 


mfg chris


----------

